# Klamath Falls Oregon Fur sale



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Does any one on here know what Muskrats sold for at the Klamath Falls Oregon Fur sale this week?

Thanks!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just read this on another forum:

Sale total for the 3 days $679,679.93

Species/Number sold/Average sale price

Badger/41/$14.80
Beaver/549/$23.75
Eastern Oregon Cats/543/$496.92
Western Oregon Cats/618/$130.27
Castor/103.33 pounds $46.07
Civet/26/$14.55
Coyote/717/$43.97
Grey Fox/637/$30.71
Red Fox/24/$40.20
Mink/95/$18.97
Muskrat/8160/$10.47
Nutria/407/$3.02
Otter/193/$99.56
Possum/48/$2.13
Raccoon/358/$9.83
Skunk/153/$2.84

Credit goes to wissmiss on the "Trapperman.com" forum

Looks like a great sale and good to above average prices on most goods.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, I am unfamiliar with the fur trade. Can someone explain Eastern Oregon Cats and Western Oregon Cats, and why the why the Eastern Cats go for nearly 4X the amount that Western Oregon Cats do.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Most likely it is fur quality. The cats in the east have whatever the fur buyers were looking for be it color and/or spotting. It could also have something to do with size. I've never seen the cats out of Oregon so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im amazed that muskrat went for that much. Especially in the raw.

When I was younger, I remember selling muskrat to a guy down the street for $3 each after they were fleshed and dried.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

leviwin said:


> Most likely it is fur quality. The cats in the east have whatever the fur buyers were looking for be it color and/or spotting. It could also have something to do with size. I've never seen the cats out of Oregon so I'm not 100% sure.


Kinda, sorta, basically.

The short version is that bobcats fromthe high plains or open areas of western USA (like MT, UT, NV, CO, WY and ID) produce some of the biggest, most well furred, and wide white-bellied, spotted bob cats anywhere.

These cats are highly prized in the fur trade, mostly for their spotted belly fur.

Bobcats from other areas of the USA, like TX, the west coast, and the south are small and very dark in color. A beautiful creature, but less desirable than the cold blue, open county, lighter cats...for the fur trade.

Western OR cats = small, dark, rainforest cats.
Eastern OR cats = larger, lighter, and fluffy!


----------

